# How many code violations? lol



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Saw this gem on the Ridgid site. I see no partition, ADA wrap around the tailpiece, if it's hot water and a wax ring that won't be lasting. On a good note it's a nice way to save water. Lmfao


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

All you need now is a naked lady clean out cover over the sink.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That gets a medal for the shotiest work. Lol


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

My uncle would call that a Polish ball washer :laughing:


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Airgap is at least six inches.. whats the problem?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

In all honesty. Granted, it looks F-'d up on a grandiose scale but what are the code violations. ICC


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where's TripleCrown on this??


----------

